# pharmateq Cocktail



## gazzarooney (Jan 4, 2011)

Me again lol, has any one tried this product itrcalled Cocktail from pharmateq, it contains ZMA,HMB, Creatine AKG and a list of amino acids, its in a concentrated liquid seem good for the price just not the best description.


----------

